# Baroon Pocket Dam Sunday 9th



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

There is about 7 or 8 of us from BFO heading up to Baroon this sunday for an all dayer, we will be on the water by 4:30am. we plan on having a BBQ around lunch. please feel free to come along its a great dam very picturesque and almost guaranteed of getting a good haul of bass

Lee


----------



## jimmybob (Aug 10, 2007)

gunna be good to fish beside ya lee.....and the dam should look even more beautiful at full capacity..should be a good day


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Was up there with friends from overseas on the Saturday after all the rain and dam level was way up (see pic).


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2007)

Gigantor - which boat ramp is that?


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Terry,

It's the Maleny ramp. A couple of weeks back the water line was 20 to 30 metres further down.

Pete


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

gday terry glad to see you finally made your way over here, you should introduce yourself to the everybody.

Leee


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Dont think the gate will be open at that time on the Maleny side but the Montville ramp is allways open.
I were up the pocket last week and managed 3 fish. The ranger was out and about also in his 4 stroke cruiser.
Dont forget, no lead sinkers or jig heads allowed......Yeah right.......The people of the sunshine coast are getting sick down stream a the lake...
Your Kilkenny


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yes thats right kilkenny, we of course will be putting in on the montville side

Lee


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Lee,

You can always park outside the gate and walk then yaks down to the water on the Maleny side? Particulalry as the water is now closer than before. :lol:

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yeh i spose you could, I always put in on the montville side anyhow.

Lee


----------



## jimmybob (Aug 10, 2007)

yer im keen for the montville side...wonder what the water quality(colour) is like...with all that rain...hope its not brown.....


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Jimmy. the water was fantastically clear, however blue green alge does have a hold. Keep to the banks and fish with jigs, snapbacks are my fave, they last so long.
Kilkenny


----------



## jimmybob (Aug 10, 2007)

thanx for the heads up mate 8)


----------



## jimmybob (Aug 10, 2007)

looks like the rain is gone


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

So how did you guys go on the week end up at Baroon?


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

a very long story, no fishing at baroon the water level was too high. so down to ewen we all went fished there for a good few hours with not a single fish caught. we then headed down to the mooloolah river and fished around the moorings there. the water there was extremely discoloured and the fishing was tough only one fish caught there between us (a bream around 28cm). we had a nice little BBQ there then 3 of us headed out west for a reconnaissance mission on the stanley up at woodford. no fish were caught but there was some great looking water up there. so a very disappointing day fish wise but still very enjoyable.

there are some nice pics and a detailed report here if you wish to take a look

http://www.brisbanefishing.com.au/i...=view&id=43700&catid=14&limit=20&limitstart=0


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Lee,

What's the issue with the water level being high at Baroon? Haven't heard this before.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

the ramp was blocked off with signs saying no vessels permitted whilst the water level was above a sign there and it well and truly was. I guess they are worried about the current caused by the spilway

Lee


----------

